# Injectors



## Ceffy Moe (May 6, 2007)

hI i was wondering what injectors would fit on my VQ20de engine as a performance upgrade.

eg. i mean if they fit an SR/RB/VG(300zx) would they fit my car 

thanks in advance


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

No idea. You may want to post this over on sr20forum or similar, they're a bit more experienced with less common vehicles there. (this forum, like most, appears fairly US-centric, which means 99% of all posters have never even heard of the VQ20...)


----------

